# problème important flash player



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai un problème depuis un bou de temps qui commence à me taper sur les nerf           
voilà le problème quand je veux regarder des video sur le net il me dise exemple de un copier coller : 

 La page Video Naruto 146 VF: partie 1 - naruto, 146, vf, fr, shippuuden - Dailymotion Partagez Vos Videos contient des donnés de type MIME application/x-shockwave-flash. Comme vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME, ce contenu ne peut être affiché.

voila se qu'il me dise quand je vais par exemple sur dailymotion.com  et sur tout les site jai un ordinateur   

Configuration: Mac OS X
Safari 523.10

merci de m'aider le plus vite possible avant que je vise l'ordinateur par desu le  toi .
si possible quand vous répnder vous pouve me maitre des truc claire pour mon age j'ai 12 ans sa serai sympa


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

il se pourais bien que jai télécharger le player 9


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

As tu flash player dans la liste des modules installés? Va voir dans "aide" (en haut dans ton écran) puis clique sur "modules installés" et tu verra si il y est ou pas


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

je dois chercher quoi ??


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

il y a blinder de truc


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

tu as di qu'il se pourrait que tu  avais télécharger  player9 alors commençons par éliminer les hypothèse en voyant si tu la bien télécharger ou pas et dans ce cas la je te donnerai un lien pour le télécharger et tu pourra enfin lire des video sur dailymotion et autre.


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

as tu compri ou tu veu une autre explication?


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

je n'est rien vu qui ressemble à application/x-shockwave-flash   je crois que je les éfacer


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

et bien voici le lien : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
Rappel: pour savoir quel est ton processeur clique sur la pomme en haut a gauche de ton écran et clique sur : _à propos de ce mac"_


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

si tu ne peut toujours pas lire de video di le moi


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

ok merci et j'adore ton truc qui pisse contre le vent rinsera ses dent sais à crever de rire


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

oui c une de ses phrase qui font rire quelque jours puis apres on s'en lasse mais dit moi si tu peu enfin lire des video (je ne sui pas sur que tt est réglé)


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

mais sais le player 9  tu crois pas que j'orrais le maime problème ??


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

tu veux dire que tu ne pouvai pas lire de video avec flash player?


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

sais se truc la qui ma fait que je pouvais plus regarder de video je crois


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

c'est étrange , puisque flash player sert surtout a jouer a des jeux flash (ce qu'on trouve sur absoluflash par ex)


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

je li dant ton copier coller d'erreur : vous ne posséder pas de module externe capable de gerer ce type MIME . As tu shockwave dans la liste de tes module installés? Pour éviter les complication tu na qa me copier coller le lien de ta liste de modules installés


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

et en + il y a plain de gen qui on des problème avec le player 9 
il y a bien un moyen


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3	Java applet	
application/x-java-jnlp-file	JNLP Applications	jnlp
application/x-java-applet;version=1.5	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet	Basic Java Applets	javaapplet
application/x-java-applet;version=1.4	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.5.0_13	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2	Java applet	
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2	Java applet	
Google Update One-Click Deluxe Installer Plugin
Google Updater One-Click Deluxe Install plugin  du fichier GoogleOneClickPluginDeluxe.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
Verified Download Plugin
Verified Download Plugin  du fichier VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
QuickTime Plug-In 7.4.1
Ce module vous permet de visualiser le contenu multimédia de nombreux sites web. Pour plus dinformations, consultez le site QuickTime.  du fichier QuickTime Plugin.webplugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
audio/x-mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/x-m4a	Audio AAC	m4a
video/x-m4v	Vidéo (protégée)	m4v
image/x-jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
video/flc	AutoDesk Animator (FLC)	flc,fli,cel
image/x-png	Image PNG	png
image/x-sgi	Image SGI	sgi,rgb
image/x-bmp	Image BMP	bmp,dib
audio/x-m4p	Audio AAC (protégé)	m4p
image/jp2	Image JPEG2000
audio/x-midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/x-mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/3gpp2	3GPP2 media	3g2,3gp2
audio/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4
video/sd-video	SD video	sdv
audio/ac3	Audio AC3	ac3
video/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a,mp3,swa
video/x-mpeg	Média MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
audio/basic	Audio uLaw/AU	au,snd,ulw
audio/mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
application/x-sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
video/quicktime	Séquence QuickTime	mov,qt,mqv
video/msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
image/x-macpaint	Image MacPaint	pntg,pnt,mac
image/x-targa	Image TGA	targa,tga
audio/x-mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a,mp3,swa
audio/x-m4b	Livre audio AAC	m4b
image/pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
image/x-quicktime	Image QuickTime	qtif,qti
audio/x-gsm	Audio GSM	gsm
audio/x-wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
video/mpeg	Média MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
video/x-msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/x-caf	Audio CAF	caf
application/x-mpeg	Média AMC	amc
audio/x-aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
image/png	Image PNG	png
image/x-pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
video/3gpp2	3GPP2 media	3g2,3gp2
audio/wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
application/sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP
audio/aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
image/jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/mid	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/amr	Audio AMR	amr
application/x-rtsp	Descripteur de flux RTSP	rtsp,rts
audio/x-aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
image/tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
image/x-tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
audio/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
video/avi	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/vnd.qcelp	Audio QUALCOMM PureVoice	qcp,qcp
audio/x-ac3	Audio AC3	ac3
video/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4
image/jpeg2000	Image JPEG2000	jp2
QuickTime Plug-in 7.4.1
Ce module vous permet de visualiser le contenu multimédia de nombreux sites web. Pour plus dinformations, consultez le site QuickTime.  du fichier QuickTime Plugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
audio/x-mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/x-m4a	Audio AAC	m4a
video/x-m4v	Vidéo (protégée)	m4v
image/x-jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
video/flc	AutoDesk Animator (FLC)	flc,fli,cel
image/x-png	Image PNG	png
image/x-sgi	Image SGI	sgi,rgb
image/x-bmp	Image BMP	bmp,dib
audio/x-m4p	Audio AAC (protégé)	m4p
image/jp2	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/x-midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/x-mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/3gpp2	3GPP2 media	3g2,3gp2
audio/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4
video/sd-video	SD video	sdv
audio/ac3	Audio AC3	ac3
video/3gpp
audio/ac3	Audio AC3	ac3
video/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a,mp3,swa
video/x-mpeg	Média MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
audio/basic	Audio uLaw/AU	au,snd,ulw
audio/mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
application/x-sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
video/quicktime	Séquence QuickTime	mov,qt,mqv
video/msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
image/x-macpaint	Image MacPaint	pntg,pnt,mac
image/x-targa	Image TGA	targa,tga
audio/x-mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a,mp3,swa
audio/x-m4b	Livre audio AAC	m4b
image/pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
image/x-quicktime	Image QuickTime	qtif,qti
audio/x-gsm	Audio GSM	gsm
audio/x-wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
video/mpeg	Média MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
video/x-msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/x-caf	Audio CAF	caf
application/x-mpeg	Média AMC	amc
audio/x-aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
image/png	Image PNG	png
image/x-pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
video/3gpp2	3GPP2 media	3g2,3gp2
audio/wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
application/sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
image/jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/mid	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/amr	Audio AMR	amr
application/x-rtsp	Descripteur de flux RTSP	rtsp,rts
audio/x-aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
image/tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
image/x-tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
audio/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
udio/aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
video/avi	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/vnd.qcelp	Audio QUALCOMM PureVoice	qcp,qcp
audio/x-ac3	Audio AC3	ac3
video/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4
image/jpeg2000	Image JPEG2000	jp2


voilà j'ai tout popier coller


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

file:///Applications/Safari.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/Plug-ins.html


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

mais ta liste est énorme je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi avec tous ce bazard il n'y a pa UN plugin qui te permet de voir des video!


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

mais je crois savoir ce qu'il te manque dans tout ça : c'est shockwave : voici un lien pour l'installer : http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/adobeshockwaveplayer.html


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

et si avec tous ça sa ne marche toujours pas j'ai le regret de te dire que je ne pourrai plus rien pour toi desolé.Il faudra attendre demain peut-être pour qu'une personne plus qualifié te donnera des tuyaux en tout cas maintenant tu c'est ou c'est la liste des modules installés mdr.
Bon moi je vai me coucher j'ai cours demain et bonne chance pour ton probleme.
PS: moi aussi j'ai un probleme avec ce ****** de flash player et de ce shockwave ( c'est pour jouer a robot rage  ...)


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

et si mes messages ton plu n'hésite pas a me noter mdr (logo du milieu se trouvant  en dessou de mon pseudo a gauche de mon message)


----------



## serial-gamer (13 Mars 2008)

a plus et encore une fois bonne chance!


----------



## Leoparde (13 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir, peux tu me donner 3 liens de vidéos que tu n'arrive pas à lire s'il te plait  Je te fournirais les explications par la suite. Ainsi que nous dire l'ordinateur que tu a et le systéme d'exploitation sous lequel tu est (Leopard ou Tiger?).


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2008)

Ce que je me demande c'est : y a-t-il un lien entre l'abus de Naruto et les fautes de français/orthographe tous les deux mots ? 
En tous cas, ce fil, long et copieux n'est pas à sa place : les problèmes du genre navigateur+internet+dailymotion etc. c'est pour le forum Internet.


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

bon daccord je vais faire un nouveau forum merci bien        mais je suis un peux decu commaime


----------



## alexis.naud (13 Mars 2008)

bon il y dailymotion que sa marche po ni youtub ni mon blog ou je peut pas regarder les video ...  et encor tout les video je crois que sais parce que j'ai téléchargé  le player 9 

mon ordi sais 

version 10.5
mac os x
processeur 2 ghz intel core 2 duo 

j'espère que tu pourras m'aider .


----------



## Leoparde (13 Mars 2008)

T'aurais pu me donner des liens 

essay en installant sa : http://download.microsoft.com/downl...0-9b20-65da2c6bf111/WindowsMediaInstaller.bin

Sinon reinstall Flash player 9 : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/down...veFlash&P2_Platform=MacOSX&P5_Language=French

 ou encore suis cette astuce : http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=82216d24&sliceId=1

Et relit toi avant de poster tes messages


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, avec FF et Safari, les vidéos sur youtube, dailymotion et toutes les vidéos flash j'imagine, ne sont plus lisibles, ça commence juste quelques secondes et puis hop l'image se fige, je peux pas relancer, je peux à la rigueur allez plus loin dans la vidéo mais à nouveau ça ne lit que 2 sec et ça se fige. J'ai réinstallé le player, sans succès.

DAMNED !! :hein: 

Quelqu'un d'autre avec un PB similaire ? Jamais eu ce soucis avant.


----------



## Syusuke (16 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Depuis quelques jours, avec FF et Safari, les vidéos sur youtube, dailymotion et toutes les vidéos flash j'imagine, ne sont plus lisibles, ça commence juste quelques secondes et puis hop l'image se fige, je peux pas relancer, je peux à la rigueur allez plus loin dans la vidéo mais à nouveau ça ne lit que 2 sec et ça se fige. J'ai réinstallé le player, sans succès.
> 
> DAMNED !! :hein:
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre avec un PB similaire ? Jamais eu ce soucis avant.



_Moi seulement avec Safari, sa ne marche pas. (depuis peu, mais pour quel cause?)
Avec Firefox, pas de soucis  _


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2008)

Mais que faire alors ?? J'appelle tout de suite la police


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2008)

tain ça me saoule ça le fait avec tous les navigateurs ! :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2008)

As-tu essayé avec un autre compte ?


----------



## cdubrutal (20 Mars 2008)

bonjour à tous, 
j'ai moi aussi un probleme avec la lecture des vidéos flash notamment sur un forum et ce depuis ce matin quand j'ai installé la suite macromedia 8 (avec dreamweaver,Flash,etc)
Je pense donc qu'un ou plusieurs plug-in ont du s'installer et doivent-être en conflit dans mon navigateur (opéra). Je dis ça d'après ce que j'ai lu à droite à gauche. 
Ou est-ce que je peux trouver ces plug sur mon mac pour les enlever ?  
merci d'avance à ceux qui pourrons m'eclairer; 

je vous joins le copier-coller de la liste des plug de mon navigateur :

DivX Content Upload Plug-Inapplication/x-divxcontentupload	-
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/ContentUploaderPlugin.plugin

DivX Browser Plug-Invideo/divx	divx,div
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin

Shockwave Flashapplication/futuresplash	spl
application/x-shockwave-flash	swf
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin

Flip4Mac Windows Media Plugin 2.2video/x-ms-asf	asf,asx
application/asx	-
video/x-ms-asf-plugin	-
application/x-mplayer2	-
video/x-ms-wm	wm
audio/x-ms-wma	wma
audio/x-ms-wax	wax
video/x-ms-wvx	wvx
video/x-ms-wmv	wmv
video/x-ms-asx	asx
video/x-ms-wmp	wmp
video/x-ms-wmx	wmx
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin

QuickTime Plug-in 7.4.1image/png	png
image/x-png	-
audio/midi	midi,mid
audio/mid	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/wav	wav
audio/x-wav	wav
video/x-msvideo	avi
video/mpeg	mpeg,mpg,mpe,m2v,m1v,mpa
video/mp4	mp4
audio/mpeg	mp3,mp2,mpga
audio/mpeg	mp3,mp2,mpga
audio/basic	au
audio/x-aiff	-
image/x-pict	pict
video/quicktime	qt,mov
image/tiff	tif,tiff
application/sdp	sdp
application/x-sdp	sdp
application/x-rtsp	rtsp,rts
video/msvideo	avi,vfw
video/avi	avi,vfw
video/flc	flc,fli,cel
audio/aiff	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
audio/x-midi	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/vnd.qcelp	qcp
audio/vnd.qcelp	qcp
audio/x-gsm	gsm
audio/AMR	AMR
audio/aac	aac,adts
audio/x-aac	aac,adts
audio/x-caf	caf
audio/ac3	AC3
audio/x-ac3	AC3
video/x-mpeg	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
audio/x-mpeg	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a
audio/x-mpeg	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a
video/3gpp	3gp,3gpp
audio/3gpp	3gp,3gpp
video/3gpp2	3g2,3gp2
audio/3gpp2	3g2,3gp2
video/sd-video	sdv
application/x-mpeg	amc
audio/mp4	mp4
audio/x-m4a	m4a
audio/x-m4p	m4p
audio/x-m4b	m4b
video/x-m4v	m4v
audio/mp3	mp3,swa
audio/x-mp3	mp3,swa
audio/mpeg3	mp3,swa
audio/x-mpeg3	mp3,swa
image/x-bmp	bmp,dib
image/x-macpaint	pntg,pnt,mac
image/pict	pict,pic,pct
image/x-quicktime	qtif,qti
image/x-sgi	sgi,rgb
image/x-targa	targa,tga
image/x-tiff	tif,tiff
image/jp2	jp2
image/jpeg2000	jp2
image/jpeg2000-image	jp2
image/x-jpeg2000-image	jp2
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/QuickTime Plugin.plugin


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> As-tu essayé avec un autre compte ?



IDEM ! :hein:


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2008)

Je sais pas si c'est lié mais quicktime merdoie aussi, quand je clique sur play il met 2 sec avant de réagir, alors qu'avant c'était instantané mais bon ça je crois que c'est depuis la dernière maj de QT que j'ai fait il y a peu....


----------



## JPTK (23 Mars 2008)

Personne pour m'aider ? Je m'en sors pas là, j'ai un peu tout essayé en plus... là je viens de DL le désinstallateur puis l'installateur du lecteur, mais ça n'a rien changé. Tous les navigateurs sont concernés, toutes les vidéos en flash, 2 sec et hop figées.

Que faire ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)




----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

Tiens lui il a quasiment le même problème que moi sauf que lui il l'a résolu par une réinstall du player.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Depuis quelques jours, avec FF et Safari, les vidéos sur youtube, dailymotion et toutes les vidéos flash j'imagine, ne sont plus lisibles, ça commence juste quelques secondes et puis hop l'image se fige, je peux pas relancer, je peux à la rigueur allez plus loin dans la vidéo mais à nouveau ça ne lit que 2 sec et ça se fige. J'ai réinstallé le player, sans succès.
> 
> DAMNED !! :hein:
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre avec un PB similaire ? Jamais eu ce soucis avant.


c'est souvent un signe de "buffering " capricieux 
C'est à dire que la lecture en direct  avance plus vite que l'envoi des données

un des moyens ( qui ne marche pas toujours) estd ...d'attendre ( que le site envoye plus de données , et encore ca depend de leur facon d'envoyer) avant de lire

-
pour info ca m'arrive de plus en plus
mais je n'ai PAS installé le dernier flashplyer ( volontairement)


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est souvent un signe de "buffering " capricieux
> C'est à dire que la lecture en direct  avance plus vite que l'envoi des données
> 
> un des moyens ( qui ne marche pas toujours) estd ...d'attendre ( que le site envoye plus de données , et encore ca depend de leur facon d'envoyer) avant de lire
> ...



Ah nan nan, je peux laisser la vidéo se charger en entier et ça ne change rien, si j'avance le curseur, j'avance bien dans la vidéo, il lit alors à nouveau 2 sec puis se fige... :hein: Tous les navigateurs je le rappelle, avec un nouvel utilisateur également.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

mais j'ai compris 
A mon avis sur PC c'est pareil
il doit y avir un truc qui a changé dans la gestion flash ( dans le logiciel ou sur les sites)


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais j'ai compris
> A mon avis sur PC c'est pareil
> il doit y avir un truc qui a changé dans la gestion flash ( dans le logiciel ou sur les sites)




ok, dans ce cas je vais réinstaller la version précédente si je la retrouve. Ça fait moment quand même que je tourne avec la 9, et j'ai ce soucis depuis quelques jours seulement alors à mon avis si quelque chose à changé, c'est du côté des site en effet oui.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

ou de quicktime 
( il y a eu disparitions de certains reglages flash qui étaient possibles avant )


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou de quicktime
> ( il y a eu disparitions de certains reglages flash qui étaient possibles avant )



Ah ouai nan mais on est d'accord alors, pour moi le problème existe depuis la maj de QT !! 
Je l'ai fait tardivement et récemment. D'ailleurs depuis, pour la lecture des vidéos, j'ai un temps de latence de 2 sec quand j'appuie sur play, chose que je n'avais pas avant, donc voilà le coupable !  Comment revenir à la version précédente aussi ? Je vais voir sur le site apple.


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

Pour l'instant j'arrive pas à installer une version plus ancienne de QT, faut passer via pacifist et le DVD d'install, j'ai pas réussi pour l'instant même via ce biais...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

il me semble qu'il y a des fils là dessus
c'est pas simple car QT colle des trucs partout ( ou en utilse plein)


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il me semble qu'il y a des fils là dessus
> c'est pas simple car QT colle des trucs partout ( ou en utilse plein)



avec appdelete peut-être ? Mais il me faudrait un lien pour quicktime 7.0 quoi, enfin pas une update en tout cas.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

tu sais si à une époqque Apple avait mis des desinstallateur QT  ( entre autre suite à une version pas teriblle) c'est pas un hasard
c'est compliqué et appdelete risque de pas faire le boulot

Ah désolé pour toi mais va falloir que tu cherches ( ah ben vi )


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah désolé pour toi mais va falloir que tu cherches ( ah ben vi )



Sérieux je fais que ça depuis quelques heure, là je suis en train de DL quicktime pro 7.0 sur la mule, j'ai pas trouvé mieux


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2008)

j'espere pour toi que c'est clean...
Tu ferai smieux de lancer un appel ici, et un membres de confiance peut certainement  te fournir telle ou telle version garantie sortie du CD
( d'ailleurs ce fut déjà demandé)


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'espere pour toi que c'est clean...
> Tu ferai smieux de lancer un appel ici, et un membres de confiance peut certainement  te fournir telle ou telle version garantie sortie du CD
> ( d'ailleurs ce fut déjà demandé)



*Et bien je lance alors un appel, si quelqu'un à un quicktime 7.0, 7.1, 7.2 ou 7.3 qui ne soit pas une maj, bah je suis preneur !*


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2008)

A ton avis ...franchement , tes chances tu les estimes à combien avec cette demande au fin fond d'un fil ...flashplayer?
 

Enfin....

( remarque c'est une idée à developper , tiens demain je demande au marchand de journaux si'il a pas un steack en rayon...)


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est souvent un signe de "buffering " capricieux
> C'est à dire que la lecture en direct  avance plus vite que l'envoi des données
> 
> un des moyens ( qui ne marche pas toujours) estd ...d'attendre ( que le site envoye plus de données , et encore ca depend de leur facon d'envoyer) avant de lire
> ...




G V ME SUSSIDÉ SI SA KONTINU!!


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2008)

flippant nan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps : z'avez remarqué ce ptit bout de terre qu'il envoit à chaque galop ??


----------

